# Drawing App for IPad



## BrandonLG83 (Dec 14, 2009)

I deal mainly in the gutter part of the company and every time I draw a gutter diagram, I think about how nice it would be to draw these diagrams on the computer. So I tried a computer sketching program (Google sketch) and it's a very nice program but being that I need so many little details drawn on the diagram, it's still more convenient to draw free hand. Well, with touch-screen technology it seems that surely there must be a program that can accommodate both the versatility of free hand but also the convenience of software. So for those of you who have an iPad, does a program exist that will allow me to do this? I'm not talking about any real in-depth plans like in CAD or anything, just basic diagrams for my gutter installers and perhaps something I could attach with my proposals that I give the customers. 

Please advise


----------



## Ecostruction (Apr 4, 2011)

Check out Touch Draw on the iPad App site. One of my tile designers turned me on to this program when I first bought my iPad (about 45 days before the new ones were released). I have used this program for bids, layouts, cabinet designs and shop drawings for fabrication. Also found a great invoicing and bid app for iPad that I have been using called Quick Sell. Hope this helps.


----------



## thegreek (Dec 11, 2008)

I love my iPhone things like making post cards are a snap


----------



## BrandonLG83 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have an iPad but look at PhotoForge. I think that may be what you want. Is there a issue in getting Ipad 2's right now? I really need to get one of these.


----------



## Ecostruction (Apr 4, 2011)

IPad 2s have been hard to come by here in TN.....as is my luck, I bought my iPad about 5 weeks before the new release. I am happy with it and am sure there are some good deals on them out there. The new ones have a camera on the front and back, but it would be awkward to pull out a iPad to snap photos on a roof, etc so I will stick to my Droid and camera for photos. I love the iPad, I do all of my bids, invoicing, design on it. Went back and forth for about 6 months between it and a new lap top.....I do not regret going with the iPad over the lap top. Hope this helps.


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

What do you use for invoicing? If there is ever a Quickbooks app for the iPad, then I think the computer is gone.


----------



## Ecostruction (Apr 4, 2011)

After much research and review I settled on Quick Sale for iPad. It allows me to create professional looking invoices, estimates, bids and quotes. The great thing is that when I do an estimate I am able to convert it to an invoice with the hit of one key. There may be a better option out there but I have not found it yet.


----------

